# Kabel Deutschland Totalausfall



## IsAgaudi (27 März 2013)

Im Monat 09 2012 ging die Bandbreite meines Kabelanschlusses in die Knie. Internet ging nur noch sehr langsam und beim Telefonieren gab es Störgereusche. Ab Monat 10 ging überhaubt nichts mehr.
Nach mehrmaliger telefonischer Anfrage bzw. Anfrage per E-Mail teilte man mir mit, das man noch keine technische Lösung hätte. Im DEZ nahm ich dann mein Sonderkündigungsrecht zum 31. JAN 2013 wahr. Natürlich wollte man dieses nicht akzeptieren. Aber nach mehrmaligen hin und her wurde dann die Kündigung akzeptiert. Der Kundendienst kennt sich in den Gesetzen bzw. in seinen eigenen Verträgen nicht aus! Hier steht nähmlich, das man bei nichterfüllung ein Kündigungsrecht hat! Jetzt kommt aber wieder eine Mahnung über die Zeiten 10-12 2012, obwohl man mir im DEZ 2012 schon mitteilte, das der Mahnverkehr eingestellt würde. Entweder die sind zu DUMM ihren eigenen E-Mailvekehr nachzuvollziehen oder aber sie versuchen hier mich noch ABZUZOCKEN!


----------



## Teleton (27 März 2013)

> Hier steht nähmlich, das man bei nichterfüllung ein Kündigungsrecht hat!


Wo soll das stehen? Ich kenne nur §314 BGB.


----------



## IsAgaudi (27 März 2013)

Teleton schrieb:


> Wo soll das stehen? Ich kenne nur §314 BGB.


 
Der könnte zutreffen. Aber auch in den AGB's steht so was drin. (Ausserordentliche Kündigung) Ein Anwalt könnte hierzu aber wahrscheinlich noch mehr zu sagen.


----------

